# not found in search- 3 windows don't work, drivers and p/locks ok-91/200q



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

That says it all, 91 200Qt 20v, sudden loss of power to rt front and both rear power windows, power locks and drivers window ok. I found that there is power to the other switches. May I have a faulty kids safety switch or am I hunting for a bad ground?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: not found in search- 3 windows don't work, drivers and p/locks ok-91/200q (mopszy)*

When that happens I generally check the wires in the door jamb. Pull back the rubber accordian boot and look for broken or frayed wiring.
Opening and closing the door over times cause it.
Simply splice in new wire. It's time consuming.
Steve


----------

